# MTLN broadband query



## dhawald (Oct 26, 2006)

I have taken the 200 rs connection
with 400 mb download limit

How do i know how much data I have downloaded??


And from when do they start the counting
from the date of new connection.
or
on the starting of a new month.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 26, 2006)

*register.mtnl.net.in/

Counting begins from the 1st of every month.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2006)

1)Logon 2 register.mtnl.net.in 
2)type u r username/password(mostly it will be u r telephone no.and customer serv no. respectively,unless u have changed it)
3)Click on account summary on the top rleft corner
4)U r account info ie.how much downloaded,how much mb remains will b displayed there
5)u r 400 mb will be renewed  on the 1st of every month
6)if u finish 400 mb b4 the month is over , u will b charged 1 Re/mb of download until u r mb is renewed on the 1st of the next month........

 HOPE THIS ANSWERS MOST OF U R QUERIES........


----------

